# Age of Legends Cover Art



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The cover art for the upcoming Time of Legends anthology _Age of Legends_ has been revealed, and its by Clint Langley who is definitely on a winning streak. This vampire is awesome, just wish I knew who he was. Cos DAMN!, he is definitely a badass.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

He looks like a downright meaniehead.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

I think I know who that is, Vashanesh. His armor and sword strongly resembles that of Vlad von Carstein's current miniature whom he has been strongly hinted at being. So I think this book will feature the rise of the vampires and the Fall of Lahmia.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

yay vampire counts! Nice cover!!!


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Epic face, epic face, epic face....jizz in my pants.

Im loving 90% of the new BL covers.

Blood reaver is still my top one!


----------



## Liege of the Darkness (Feb 19, 2011)

I think that's Vlad Von Carstein, actually. I mean, the Vampire looks identicle to the model in nearly all ways - sword, ornate armour, the tusk jutting out of the pauldron.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Which is exactly what I said. Considering this is an Age of Legends book, it would be set long, long before Vlad's rise to power. And the common theory of Vlad's origin is that he is the former King of Lahmia, Vashanesh and that the Von Carstein Bloodline is his Bloodline. This image only further cements the theory. The armor and sword of the vampire are identical to Vlad's, we know that Vashanesh was given a powerful ring from Nagash when the vampires joined forces with the Great Necromancer and that ring is believed to be the Von Carstein Ring. Short of a story completely contradicting this by having Vlad as one turned by Vashanesh, then betraying and killing the Vampire Lord before taking his stuff, it's safe to assume Vlad=Vashanesh.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

He's not Ushoran. BORING. Stuck with shitty old Blood Dragons/von Carsteins.

BUT MORE NAGASH, WHOOOOO

@ Above - it's not really safe to assume anything. It's convenient to compare the two however.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

True, but they have been alluding to this for years now. Yes, it started off as a rumor born of the Vampire Counts' background, with it never stating the founder of the Von Carstein Bloodline and what happened to Vashanesh, and the two coming together. (as at that time they had yet to revealing anything on the other two survivors of Lahmia, including even their names) I have an in-game fluff book called the Liber Necris, written about four-five years ago from the BL. That was the first time they began to really comment on the potential connection between the two, and in the Liber Necris, Manfred Von Carstein states his belief in the theory. And they've been gradually building up on it over the years since to the point that I can say without that doubt Vashanesh is the founder of the Von Carstein Bloodline. He could be Vlad or Vlad could be one of the vampires Vashanesh created who then slew him and stole his armor, sword and ring.


----------

